# Oral Communication Class...



## iRock365 (Nov 10, 2011)

Has any one taken this class? It is a requirement for my major so I will inevitably have to take it at some point. I'm just wondering what does this class consist of and is it going to be absolutely horrible? Or should I be able to make it through just fine?


----------



## cavemanslaststand (Jan 6, 2011)

In general, you should be able to make it through just fine. Other students including non-SAers also get nervous.

However, it is perhaps an SAers worst nightmare by perception. I was required to take it in college and dreaded it. You do learn of some mechanical ways to get through it. Thankfully, I had an almost identical communications class in High School where we had to do speeches from the different categories and large and small group communication. Your instructor might talk about tone, inflection and gestures, projection, ethos, logos, and pathos too.

I currently present quite a bit at banking board meetings today and am tired of it. I'm not a great speaker by any means and get nervous all the time, but my HS teacher and college teachers fooled me into thinking I'm a dynamic speaker, so the curse continues.


----------



## iRock365 (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm almost excited to learn different ways to communicate better since I'm currently not the best at it. But I'm just hoping this class won't make me want to quit school. Lol


----------

